

Obama restricts 'military' gear going to police - rl3
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-32786241

======
meric
It would be interesting to see how much of that military gear will be
requisitioned last minute by the police in the days leading up to the ban.

------
ColinWright
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=military%20police&sort=byDate&...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=military%20police&sort=byDate&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

Nine months ago Obama ordered a review:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8217292](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8217292)

Now we have several stories announcing the restriction.

------
Andrewbass
Reducing police brutality aside, this move scares me a little because it
transfers a lot of power from local governments to the Feds.

------
rl3
Seems MRAPs are still allowed. That's fair I suppose, depending on need. I
just wish they'd attach a condition that recipients must not plaster "Special
Operations" (or similar bullshit) on the vehicles.

Fortunately surplus camouflage uniforms were restricted, though there's
nothing stopping police from purchasing their own camouflage uniforms
independently.

~~~
Zigurd
Paint/dye everything pink before transferring it to the police, and require
that it remain pink. Pink is known to reduce aggression.

------
tsotha
This seems like nonsense from start to finish. The idea that somehow tracked
vehicles are worse than wheeled vehicles is sort of silly. The army's newest
brigades are comprised of Strykers, after all, which are wheeled. Police
departments probably don't want tracks anyway, since they're expensive to
maintain.

------
M8
I thought the problem was failing to integrate some groups in society.

